# iOS 4.3: Personal Hotspot seems to work without Tethering Plan



## CycloneJack (Jun 26, 2002)

Hello,

My wife and I share a Rogers "family plan" for our iPhones, and with the iOS4.3 update today, we are able to use Personal Hotspot. 

Previously, the family plan didn't allow for tethering (by default). Has anyone else been able to give this a whirl, or noticed any other unforeseen consequences (good or bad?).

Paul


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Check with Rogers to see if tethering is included in your family data plan. If its not included, you may end up with a hefty cell phone bill by using the hotspot feature.

I have tested out this feature tonight. I used my iphone 4 as a hotspot, and my ipad. Connection speed was just as fast as using my iphone to surf. Feature works well imo, but just don't forget to turn off the feature if you are not using it. Also, I'm on Bell, so ymmv.


----------



## Silverado (Dec 31, 2010)

As I understand it, Rogers supports Personal Hotspot for any iP4 owner with a data bucket of 1GB or larger, no tethering plan required.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 26, 2002)

I think that's just it, Silverado.

The family plan has a toal of 1gb data, shared between the two devices. Previously, tethering was not possible (specifically blocked by Rogers). Now, with Personal Hotspot, it seems to work. 

I guess the moral of the story is that I'm not all that used to Rogers seeming benevolent.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Silverado said:


> As I understand it, Rogers supports Personal Hotspot for any iP4 owner with a data bucket of 1GB or larger, no tethering plan required.


This is correct. If you were able to enable it on your iPhone 4, then you have a plan of 1 GB or more, and since you say its a family plan I would assume that you do have 1 GB or more. If you don't have more than 1GB you wouldn't be able to enable it, like me. I can't enable it, because I only have 500mb plan.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Huh, that's weird, I thought tethering was included on any plan 1GB or bigger, so you would have had it on that Family Plan?

Either way, it's a neat feature. Glad to hear it works for you!


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 26, 2002)

Yeah, I'm not complaining. It works.

I was only confused because they originally withheld it from the family plan, presumably because it was a shared 1gb of data.

Thanks, everyone, for your replies.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I enabled it on a Fido 500MB plan.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

My wife and I both have the flex data plan's that start at $10 for 100 meg. Strangely enough it works on my phone but not hers.


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 26, 2002)

I thought this was the case with our setup (worked on my 3gs, but not on my wife's 3gs), but I was wrong.

I had tried to turn on tethering in the past, and it didn't work (Rogers restriction with family plan), but my wife had not tried it. On her phone, I had to go Settings > General > Network > Personal Hotspot > On. Once I did that, the "Personal Hotspot" optioned appeared on the main Settings page, and it worked fine.


----------



## rockisdead (Oct 22, 2010)

This is good,I would keep my netflix account open and share it with my co-worker,so he could share his iPhone 4 data plan with my iPad 16G wifi @ work.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

So you definitely need at least 1GB data for it to work? I have 500MB and I've never had tethering in my plan, and when I go to Personal Hotspot a message pops up telling me to contact Rogers.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

lily18 said:


> So you definitely need at least 1GB data for it to work? I have 500MB and I've never had tethering in my plan, and when I go to Personal Hotspot a message pops up telling me to contact Rogers.


I have 500MB on Fido on two separate phones. Works fine. I've tethered to my MacBook before with no additional costs.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

my plan with fido didn't include tethering and the hotspot doesn't work either.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Tethered a MBP to my phone at Pearson last April. Avoided paying the ridiculous rates for Wifi at the airport. (in place at the time, i think it has changed now). Also,iirc, i had the phone plugged into the MBP. 

As a side note, Wifi at the Phoenix airport was free last April, while costing at Pearson.


----------



## wellfed (Jul 23, 2010)

WIFI is now free at YYZ, supposedly courtesy of Rogers.


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

I just tried PH on my iPhone4 with my iPad. Works great. I have the 6gb plan with Fido and tethering is included. But really, is PH "tethering" when in fact it creates a WIFI network?


----------

